# Global Agenda



## Syane (27. Dezember 2009)

Moin Leute in etwas mehr als einem Monat ist es soweit ... "Global Agenda" wird live gehen. (Februar 2010)

Ich schätze mal viele wissen nicht was Global Agenda überhaupt ist, da Buffed darüber nicht wirklich viel berichtet hat (bis jezt).

Global Agenda wird als "mmoFPS" bezeichnet..was den Nagel allerdings nicht ganu auf den Kopf trift, da ich denke nicht alles was mmo aspekte hat ist gleich ein mmo.

Das Spiel spielt im Jahr 2155.. es gab den 3. Großen Krieg auf der Welt und die wichtigen Ressourcen sind hart umkämpft. sogenannte Agency's (Von Spielern erstellte Fraktionen ähnl. Clans) Kämpfen hier in Missionen um diewichtigsten  ressourcenpunkte . Man selbst ist ein sogenannter "Agent" der in einer Agency entweder Missionen für diese erfüllt oder man gemeinsam mit seiner Agency versucht Gebiete zu kontrollieren und mit anderen Agency's um die vorherschaft dieser ringt. Spielergeschmiedete Allianzen und Bündnisse sind hier sicherlich von Vorteil um große Gebiete zu kontrollieren und auch vor anderen Allianzen Agency's zu beschützen.

Das ganze ist wie das Jahr 2155 schon vermuten lässt ffuturistisch angehaucht ..und erinnert mich an Battlefield beispielsweise.

Die "Welt" ist nicht komplett zusammenhängend, da das Spiel wie ich finde kein richtiges mmorpg ist ..ich sagte ja ..eher Battlefield.

Man spielt in pve/pvp missionen mit bzw gegeneinander  oder alleine wenn man möchte ...man questet wie in anderen mmos (ähnlich Guildwars) um seinen Charakter zu lvln..neue Ausrüstung und Fähigkeiten zu bekommen. Natürlich gibt es auch Pve "Dungeons" mit Bossgegnern...diese sind aber nicht in Großen Gruppen ala WoW zu erledigen sondern momentan in kleinen Gruppen.  

PvP besteht im Grunde aus Szenarien wie 6v6   12v12  oder eben große 60v60 schlachten...das ganze ist sehr Taktisch (Hier würde ich Counterstrike zum Vergleich ziehen)

Das ganze basiert auf der Unreal3 engine und ist grafisch sehr schön anzuschauen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch weitere schöne Bilder:

http://www.globalagendagame.com/Media_Screenshots.html

Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1Hp2idjpxI...feature=related


Und die Website von Global Agenda mit Informationen zu den Spielbaren Klassen etc. :

http://www.globalagendagame.com/Home.html


Das Spiel wird ca. 40 &#128; kosten und monatlich (Wenn erwünscht) 10&#128;

Die zusätzlichen 10 Euro sind für Spieler angedacht denen der normale contetn nicht ausreicht ..es wurde beschrieben das man so die casualspieler von den Extremen trennen möchte (sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr)


Aktuell besteht noch die NDA  und ich habe hier lediglich freizugängliches Material verwendet...

vielleicht konnte ich euch dieses interessante Spiel ja etwas näher bringen ... weitere Fragen einfach hier rein schreiben und vielleicht möchte es ja auch der ein oder andere von euch spielen.


----------



## derchidori (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke für deinen Bericht.

Am MMO-FPS Genre bin ich sehr interessiert. Wärend ich bisher in dem Bereich nur Crimecraft gespielt habe (war okay, aber wurde schnell langweilig) warte ich momentan auf Parabellum (CS-Style) und All Points Bulletin (GTA meets FPS) die beide noch in closed Beta sind.

Wie spielt sich Global Agenda denn, bzw. wie fühlt es sich an, wenn du das Gameplay mit bekannten Shootern wie CS, COD oder Quake vergleichen würdest?


----------



## Syane (27. Dezember 2009)

Da es sehr schnell ist spielt es sich auch "eher" wie Quake .. aber du hast kein First person wie in Cn S COD usw.  das einsetzen von Jetpacks wenn du deinen char in die richtung entwickelst lässt das ganze nochmal ganz anders wirken... Und es gibt halt dire möglichkeit das spiel per Xbox Controler zu spielen wenn du ihn an deinem pc installierst (Verändert das feeling nochmals).

Aber als besten vergleich von der steuerung her würd ich sagen kommt Ghost Recon ran... weil du dort auch deinem charakter "über die Schulter" schaust.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Mich würde intressieren was es genau mit den monatlichen kosten auf sich hat.
wieviel content bekommt man mehr?
wieviel hat man normal?...

freu mich wenns drausen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (29. Dezember 2009)

Also generell... Leute die monatlich nicht bezahlen haben so ca. alles was die Leute haben die monatlich bezahlen. (Hierzu muss man sagen man kann mal nen Monat Zahlen ..und dann wieder nicht wenn man nicht will und trozdem weiterspielen).

Das muss ich wohl erklären. Die Bonusinhalte die man hat "wenn" man Bezahlt sind diese:

-Teilnahame am AvA (Also die Teritirialen kämpfe)
-Agency Gründung
-Spezieller voice chat (Aber gibt ja Teamspeak)
-Blaupausenerstellen (Um selbst rüstungen zu erstellen)
-Spezielle pve missionen
-Titel (spezielle titel aber naja)

Das heißt ..für die Zeit in der man sich entschließt extra zu bezahlen kann man die bonus features nutzen. Bezaht man nicht mehr kann man dann auch nicht mehr am AvA teilnehmen... aberweiterhin pve/pvp missionen mit freunden angehen und die ganze welt bereisen.

nonsubscribers und subscribers spielen zusammen miteinander auf einem server ..lediglich können halt nicht alle die extra features nutzen. Leute die nicht extra zahlen haben dennoch vollen zugriff auf alle waffen,Rüstungen die komplette Welt städte blub. Es ist halt etwas wie in Guildwars... pvp wie man lustig ist und wenn man mal nicht mehr mag ists halt gut. Leute die bezahlen haben also keinen Rüstungs/waffenvorteil.

Und dinge die man normal hat/jeder:

-Selbsverständliche sachen wie chat/Gilde, Bank usw.
-Rüstungen beim Händer kaufen/verkaufen
-Färben
-Alle pvp szenarien/missionen kompletter pve Inhalt
-Komplette Welt
-Emotes/RP
-Maximal level (30lvl momentan und warscheinlich bleibts dabei)
-Alle Skills für seine Klasse (Subscriber haben keine bonus skills ojderso)

Man ist halt kaum eingeschränkt, da man keine Nachteile zu Leuten haben soll die Monatlich Zahlen ..gezahlt wird dort halt für den "bonus" content




Und jezt die Frage ..wieso gibt es die Wahl zwischen Bezahlen und nicht zahlen?

naja ..die devs sagen  Das Global Agenda eine Welt voller konflickte basierend auf RvR ist. Sie lassen den Spielern die möglichkeit sich diesem anzuschließen (für einen monat um es sich anzuschauen ob es ihnen spaß macht) oder eben nicht ... weil nicht jeder der einen shooter spielt will schließlich mit größeren truppen aufeinanderprallen ... wem das nicht zusagt der bleibt beim pve und den 12er pvp missionen und den Szenarien.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen rüberbringen was die Unterschiede sind ^^

Ob sich das AvA lohnt kann ich noch nicht sagen (darf ich ja ehh nicht) ... denn es wird erst in der nächsten phase der Beta enthalten sein...also ab dem 7.1.010.   Aber wenn die performance stimmt wird es sicherlich nen taktischer Knaller.


Weitere Fragen versuch ich bestens zu beantworten ;D


----------



## Dominau (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man jetzt einen monat bezahlt und sich einen titel holt, nächsten monat dann aber nicht bezahlt sind die dann noch da?

denk mal schon oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja ..die hast du dann natürlich noch.


----------



## Dominau (30. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich alles nice an,
ich denk ich hols mir.
Ist schon das 4. spiel das ich mir holen will, hoffe das ich mir Global Agenda dann auch
wirklich kauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (2. Januar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> ...man questet wie in anderen mmos (ähnlich Guildwars) um seinen Charakter zu lvln..neue Ausrüstung und Fähigkeiten zu bekommen.




Ist das ganze gebiet instanziert?


----------



## AemJaY (2. Januar 2010)

auf meiner projektseite globalagenda.ch hab ich auch ma was angefangen, mangels Zeit und interesse dann aber eingestellt.
Ich hoffe GA wird spassig und wenn das ganze noch Online Kostenlos Spielbar ist dann geb ich dem Spiel gute chancen.

Ich erhoffte mir ein wenig das es wird wie das gute alte Tribes, aber dieses Feeling kam bei mir irgendwie ned so auf...
aber ansonsten ist es echt geil!


----------



## Gaznus (2. Januar 2010)

Hi, habe heute das Game entdeckt. Finde, was ich so bis jetzt gesehen habe sieht richtig geil aus. Was mich nur interessieren würde ist wie der PVE!! bereich in dem Spiel ist. Eher sehr mager = kaum instanzen und wenn es welche gibt lohnt es sich diese überhaupt zu betreten oder geht man einmal rein und dann nie wieder weil es sich nicht lohnt. Ich habe auch gehört das die Gruppen größe von 3 oder 4 Personen ist. Gibt es auch "Raids" ?
Oder ist das Spiel eigentlich ein reines PvP spiel?!

MFG


----------



## Madir (3. Januar 2010)

Gaznus schrieb:


> Hi, habe heute das Game entdeckt. Finde, was ich so bis jetzt gesehen habe sieht richtig geil aus. Was mich nur interessieren würde ist wie der PVE!! bereich in dem Spiel ist. Eher sehr mager = kaum instanzen und wenn es welche gibt lohnt es sich diese überhaupt zu betreten oder geht man einmal rein und dann nie wieder weil es sich nicht lohnt. Ich habe auch gehört das die Gruppen größe von 3 oder 4 Personen ist. Gibt es auch "Raids" ?
> Oder ist das Spiel eigentlich ein reines PvP spiel?!
> 
> MFG



Primär ist es ein PvP Spiel, aber es gibt halt auch PvE Instanzen für bis zu 4 Spielern glaub ich. PvE Raids, gibts soweit ich weis, nicht. Hab noch nicht viel über PvE gelesen aber könnte mir vorstellen das die Missionen generiert werden und nicht immer die gleichen Instanzen.


----------



## Gaznus (3. Januar 2010)

Ok danke dir. Ich suche seid langem was neues... WoW hängt mir sowas von zum hals raus irgendwie... aber bis jetzt habe ich leider noch nichts gefunden wp ich dabei bleiben konnte/wollte habe WAR getestet 1-2monate lang war nichts .. habe Aion gekauft bis lvl 20 nen assa gespielt... irgendwie auch nicht so das was ich mir von dem Spiel so erhofft hatte LOTR habe ich mal die testversion geladen aber wusste auch nicht so recht habe in meiner testzeit glaube ich max. 10 andere 20 andere Spieler getroffen das fand ich irgendwie sehr mager (vll liege ich auch falsch^^ - ansich fand ich es recht gut. Ich suche ein "anspruchsvolles" MMORPG wo viel Dungeon anteil hat sprich Raids usw. wofür gefarmt werden muss usw. PVP darf auch sehr viel dabei sein^^)... naja mal sehen was GA so bringen wird.


----------



## Madir (6. Januar 2010)

Gaznus schrieb:


> Ich suche ein "anspruchsvolles" MMORPG wo viel Dungeon anteil hat sprich Raids usw. wofür gefarmt werden muss usw. PVP darf auch sehr viel dabei sein^^)... naja mal sehen was GA so bringen wird.



GA wird da wohl nicht das richtige sein. Schau dir mal Allods an, das geht mehr in die Richtung.


----------



## SFMysterio (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
 wir suchen Aktuell noch einen Interessenten für das Four Pack Steam Angebot.
 Der Preis würde dann bei 30&#8364; pro Person liegen.

 Wenn wer Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne hier oder per icq/xfire melden:
 565-181-490
 sfmysterio

 Es wird von keinem der beiden verlangt, bei uns irgendwie mitspielen zu müssen,
 wir nutzen lediglich dieses Angebot aus.

 Gerne hätten wir auch heute Abend schon alles zusammen, aber mal gucken,
 wer "hier" Interesse hat.

 LG -S


----------



## Telema (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo...

wir von http://roamers-community.de/index.php wollen ein grosse Deutsche Community gründen. Zur Zeit ist ja GA nur den wenigsten bekannt und daher sind viele Dt. in Minigruppen verstreut. Wir wollen möglichst viele Spieler in einer grossen Allianz vereinigen( zur Zeit sind wir ca 100 Spieler). Auch besitzen wir einen 100 Slot Mumble Server. Dort könnten sich die Agencys in ihren eigenen Channels zurückziehen. Bei einer grösseren AvA Raid wären dann schnell viele Spieler vor Or


----------



## Telema (21. Januar 2010)

Mit dem heutigen Patch gehen die EU-Server an den Start. Die stehen soweit ich weiss in UK. Ab jetzt kann man PvP und PvE nach Region suchen( EU oder North America). Auch gibt es 2 neue AvA Gebiete die für unser EU-Land bestimmt sind (Kämpfe finden dann eher zur unseren Zeiten statt) Man kann aber weiterhin auch auf dem Ami-Server spielen.


----------



## Harika (22. Januar 2010)

Gibts schon Infos ob die Chars nach der Beta gelöscht werden oder ob der Release Client ein anderer als der OB Client sein wird?


----------



## Syane (22. Januar 2010)

Die Charaktere bleiben logischerweise nicht erhalten und werden gelöscht. der Beta client wird dann wohl nur etwas umgedatet und du kannst das Spiel weiterhin über diesen starten (So denke ich).  Andernfalls findet sich im Steam ja noch eine zweite Global Agenda exe.  diese könnte dann zu relase freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## Thoraros (22. Januar 2010)

Auf der offiziellen Seite erfährt man, dass es keine typische MMO-Welt mit Questgebern etc. ist sondern ein "Instant"-Action MMO, was meiner Meinung nach sehr genial klingt. Ich werds mir mal anschauen, vllt. machen die großen RvR-Kämpfe ja was her.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (24. Januar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Da es sehr schnell ist spielt es sich auch "eher" wie Quake .. aber du hast kein First person wie in Cn S COD usw. das einsetzen von Jetpacks wenn du deinen char in die richtung entwickelst lässt das ganze nochmal ganz anders wirken... Und es gibt halt dire möglichkeit das spiel per Xbox Controler zu spielen wenn du ihn an deinem pc installierst (Verändert das feeling nochmals).
> 
> Aber als besten vergleich von der steuerung her würd ich sagen kommt Ghost Recon ran... weil du dort auch deinem charakter "über die Schulter" schaust.



auch wenns schon so lange her ist muss ich das einfach berichtigen damit man keinenf alschen eindruck von GlobalAgenda bekommt:

GolbalAgenda spielt sich!NICHT! und in KEINER art und weise wie Quake!!!!...Es spielt sich auch nicht wie GhostRecon!!!! Man kann globalAgenda am ehesten mit Starwars Battlefront vergleichen aber auf garkeinen Fall mit Quake oder Ghostrecon!


----------



## Sin (25. Januar 2010)

Solange man da nicht botten kann...


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> auch wenns schon so lange her ist muss ich das einfach berichtigen damit man keinenf alschen eindruck von GlobalAgenda bekommt:
> 
> GolbalAgenda spielt sich!NICHT! und in KEINER art und weise wie Quake!!!!...Es spielt sich auch nicht wie GhostRecon!!!! Man kann globalAgenda am ehesten mit Starwars Battlefront vergleichen aber auf garkeinen Fall mit Quake oder Ghostrecon!



Ich weis ja nicht wie du GA gespielt hast ..aber ich hab beispielsweise als reecon mit +35% speed gespielt ...daher war ich mit sicherheit recht schnell unterwegs+Fähigkeit hatte ich teilweise 70% speed ...Glaub mir das is verdammt schnell und mann kann probleme beim aimen bekommen. Im vergleich zu nem Assault naja (Die sind echt langsam) ...da ists dann eher wie Marioparty.


Und die Steuerung ..jedenfalls aus der Perspektive mitm xBox Controller empfinde ich schon wie in GhostReecon.


----------



## Sin (25. Januar 2010)

Schlagt mich, aber ich versteh es immer noch nicht: Warum sollte ich für einen Shooter, der ähnlich wie z.B. Battlefield ist, ausser dem Kauf noch monatlich Geld bezahlen? Ok, die 10€ sind freiwillig, aber: Das was da geboten wird, habe ich in den meisten anderen onlineshootern auch (abgesehen von crafting) und für das was geboten wird, finde ich 10€ im Monat definitiv zu viel. 

Klärt mich mal bitte auf ^^


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2010)

Schwer zusagen weil ich auch keine 10€ pro monat zahlen werde ..dafür is mir das auchnoch zu wenig ..falls sie mehr contetnt nachschieben ok.  Aber so ohne gebühr werd ich es spielen.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (25. Januar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht wie du GA gespielt hast ..aber ich hab beispielsweise als reecon mit +35% speed gespielt ...daher war ich mit sicherheit recht schnell unterwegs+Fähigkeit hatte ich teilweise 70% speed ...Glaub mir das is verdammt schnell und mann kann probleme beim aimen bekommen. Im vergleich zu nem Assault naja (Die sind echt langsam) ...da ists dann eher wie Marioparty.




du kannst GA vom gameplay einfach nicht mit quake vergleichen, egal welche klasse du spielst. In Quake gibt es keinen level unterschied, alle haben gleiche vorrausetzungen, es ist VIEL movement nötig (circle jump rocket jump blablabla) um ein "guter" spieler zu werden, hinzukommt das das aimen bei Quake aufgrund von kleineren hitboxen den Spieler um einiges mehr an Erfahrung / Skill abverlangt.
Das ist als wenn du sagen würdest ein Apfel schmeckt wie eine Banane weil beides Obst ist.

Sry dieser Vergleich ist schlichtweg falsch, jeder der aktiv Quake spielt / gespielt hat sollte in Globalagenda auf keinen fall ein Quake MMO oder ähnliches erwarten.

Das soll GlobalAgenda aber in keinem Fall abwerten oder ähnliches, ich finde das Spiel großartig...lediglich DomeCity als einziger SocialHub stört mich da soltlen noch ein paar städte mehr kommen in denen man sich aufhalten kann.


----------



## Dominau (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin grad auf was gestossten was mich echt anpisst!
http://hi-rez.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/62/kw/month/r_id/166

Wenn das stimmt, dann muss man eigentlich monatlich bezahlen um das spiel voll und ganz zu geniesen.

Ohne das abo hat man kein AvA, crafting, post-system, neuen content.
das finde ich echt brutal.. 

noch nicht mal das letze level kann man ohne das Abo erreichen O.o


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2010)

Ach das wird sich nicht lange halten :>


----------



## Dominau (29. Januar 2010)

hoff ich mal. denn AvA ist so geil..dafür will ich nicht noch extra bezahlen müssen >.<


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2010)

Allein vom Gameplay Video muß ich sagen: Gefällt mir garnicht, sieht nicht sehr überragend aus.


----------



## Syane (30. Januar 2010)

Is aber wirklich lustig und macht spaß ..aber 10 Euro pro monat zahl ich auchnicht :>


----------



## BaddaBumm (30. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also ich bin grad auf was gestossten was mich echt anpisst!
> http://hi-rez.custhe.../month/r_id/166
> 
> Wenn das stimmt, dann muss man eigentlich monatlich bezahlen um das spiel voll und ganz zu geniesen.
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das Spiel auch hast wenn dir AvA Spass macht. 

Das was du verlinkt hast, ist doch nichts neues. War von Beginnn an klar.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass du das letzte Level nicht erreichen kannst? Stimmt einfach nicht.

Post System? Brauchst du genau für was? Wenn dus schon gespielt hast, weißt du was ich meine.

Neuen Content? Du bekommst genauso den neuen Content wie einer mit Abo (AvA ausgeschlossen). Stimmt also auch nicht.

Crafting? Das Crafting ist in etwa so nützlich wie das Post System. Geh einfach ins AH und kauf dir deine upgrades. Auch kein Nachteil.


AvA? Ihr spielt in einer persistenten Spielwelt mit über 350 unterschiedlichen Maps. Das erfordert Serverwartung, GMs, ganz andere Hardware wie bei einem normalen Shooter und etliche Dinge mehr.

Wer jetzt noch immer nicht 10 Euro bezahlen möchte, der braucht auch kein AvA. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Das Model wird sich nicht ändern und das ist gut so.


----------



## Telema (31. Januar 2010)

Wenn sich hier einer aufregt, weil er für einen "Shooter" nicht monatlich 10,- ausgeben will hat AvA nicht gespielt geschweige verstanden. Im AvA kann eine Agency oder Allianz Hexfelder angreifen und übernehmen. Der Angriff erfolgt 10v10 über 3 Punkte die man einnehmen muss. die anderen müssen natürlich verteitigen. Gewinnt man das Match kann der Gewinner verschiedene Fabriken darauf baun. Minen, Entwicklungslabor und Herstellungsfabrik. Minen sind für Rohstoffe, Entwicklungslaboratorien für Blaupausen und die Fabrik um diese zu produzieren. Die Fahrzeuge oder sonstige Hilfsmittel kann man wieder im AvA verwenden. Selbst kann man sich auch noch upgraden was man im PvE finden kann. 

Hier noch ein Video der das AvA erklärt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=og1M4mcjnhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das AvA ist alles andere als "nur" ein Shooter, hier gehts auch ausserhalb mit Diplomatie weiter. z.b. hatten wir letztes Beta-Wochenende einen wisper von einer anderen Allianz bekommen. Sie fragten uns ob wir gegen die Allianz Rebel(die gut 80% der Karte besetzt hatte) verbünden und gemeinsam gegen sie kämpfen. Mit ca 15 Strikeforces(150 Spieler) griffen wir an und konnten der Allianz Rebel viele Gebiete abnehmen. AvA ist fast ein Sandbox MMO, HiRez hat hier gesagt das sie im AvA nur wenig eingreifen werden und die Spieler sich frei entfalten können. Also kann man sich als Söldner im AvA anheuern lassen, oder mit der Agency andere Agnecys erpressen(Geld sonst Krieg), oder auf Abbau von Rohstoffen, Entwicklung oder Produktion spezialisieren.

mfg 

Telema

www.roamers-community.de


----------



## Syane (31. Januar 2010)

Telema ..ich HABE das AvA gespielt stell dir vor ..ich war sogar in der selben allianz mit dir ...aber AvA ist halt nicht 60vs60 wie man es sich normalerweise vorstellt ..ich schätze du weißt was ich meine ...


Das Spiel an sich gefällt mir auch ohne AvA und da gebe ich monatlich mein Geld lieber für nen richtiges mmo aus.


Versteh mich nicht falsch  GA ist ein gutes Spiel aber im LEBEN gebe ich "noch" keine 10 Euro für das uas was mir da aktuell angeboten wird...ich meine in Dome city fehlen sogar noch einige geschäfte (hat aber nix mit ava zu tun).

Falls da noch einiges an content dazugeschoben wird und man auch echtzeit mit 59 anderenleiten auf einer map gegen 60 andere Leute auf einer map spielt ..ja dann! zahl ich.  Hab btw in mehreren Beta berichten an Highrez auch genau das geschrieben.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (31. Januar 2010)

ich werde für den AvA part von GlobalAgenda aufjedenfall zahlen...mir macht das spiel total viel spaß und AvA bietet langzeitmotivation, die ich in MMOs wie WoW schon lange nicht mehr finde.


----------



## Telema (31. Januar 2010)

Ob AvA jemand 10,- werd sind muss jeder für sich ausmachen. Hab aber selten so viel Spass gehabt wie im AvA und wenn das so bleibt, werde ich auch den zehner bezahlen. Auch wird man gewissen Content eher bekommen als die Non Subscriper.


----------



## VIRUS114 (31. Januar 2010)

Suche eine Agency spielt gerade einer von euch in einer deutschen ? 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mich jemand an die hand nehmen würde um mir etwas zu zeigen, ich habe selbst erfahrung in anderen MMOs und würde mir gerne Global Agenda angucken.
Das spiel selber habe ich bereits


----------



## Telema (31. Januar 2010)

www.roamer-community.de sind nun über 30 Spieler im schnitt 25 Jahre alt


----------



## XLarge TeaM (31. Januar 2010)

Telema schrieb:


> www.roamer-community.de sind nun über 30 Spieler im schnitt 25 Jahre alt



Der Server unter www.roamer-community.de konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## Syane (31. Januar 2010)

Schon blöde wenn man sich beim eintippen seiner eigenen community site verhaspelt.  Die richtige Adresse ist folgende ....

http://www.roamers-community.de/	Es wurde lediglich das "s" bei Roamer"S" vergessen in der addy :>


viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (1. Februar 2010)

Telema schrieb:


> Ob AvA jemand 10,- werd sind muss jeder für sich ausmachen. Hab aber selten so viel Spass gehabt wie im AvA und wenn das so bleibt, werde ich auch den zehner bezahlen. Auch wird man gewissen Content eher bekommen als die Non Subscriper.



Für mich reicht das AvA nicht aus um dafür zu bezahlen. für den "normalen" Spieler sind es nur einige Maps mehr und die Möglichkeit neues und anderes Equip zu nutzen. Der große Reiz an dem strategischen und Diplomatischen Part bleibt wenigen Allianz/Agency Leadern vorbehalten. Da ich keine Zeit hab mich da groß zu angaieren würde ich also bei den "Fußtruppen" bleiben und dann bringt mir das ganze genau null.
Aber gelegentlich mal ein paar normale Matches zwischendurch werde ich sicher immer mal wieder machen, allerdings rein PvP.


----------



## Biebre (1. Februar 2010)

Huhu Leute,

Ich würde euch gerne die erste und vorerst einzige deutsche Fanseite zu Global Agenda vorstellen: German-Agenda.

Zu erreichen unter german-agenda.de

Offiziell online seit 3 Tagen versuche ich momentan die deutsche Community auf einer extra eingerichteten Fanseite aufzufangen und die Grundlagen dafür zu schaffen, dass diese Comn. auch wächst. Ich selbst war es leid auf immer neuen Seiten nach Infos zum Spiel zu suchen um meist nur festzustellen, dass zu 85% das selbe drinnen steht wie auf den Seiten davor. Dementsprechend ist es mein Ziel die verschiedenen Informationen zu Global Agenda zusammenzutragen und gebündelt den Usern zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Weiterhin will ich in regelmäßigen Abständen Guides zu verschiedenen Themen ausarbeiten und so Spielern den Einstieg in Global Agenda vereinfachen.
Nach Möglichkeit täglich neue News und wöchtenlich neue Artikel wären das aktuelle Ziel.

Sprich: Auf www.german-agenda.de findet ihr Guides, alle möglichen allgemeinen Infos zum Spiel sowie eine Hompage und ein Forum zum Stellen von Fragen und Diskutieren.

Noch sind die Foren ziemlich leer und die Homepage hat auch noch nicht viele News, aber dadurch, dass wir schon vor Release der Seite einige Artikel und Guides erstellt haben sind denke ich mal ganz gute Voraussetzungen geschaffen, dass durch eure Mithilfe eine aktive deutsche Community um das Spiel entstehen kann.

Abschließend sei noch erwähnt, dass momentan an einem neuen ansprechenderen Homepagedesign gearbeitet wird und ich an allen Ecken und Enden noch helfende Hände suche  Alles alleine zu machen ist schon nicht ganz so simple (kann auf gut 8 Jahre Communityleitung zurückblicken und weiß, dass man ohne Hilfe irgendwann einfach nicht mehr nachkommt).

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass ihr auf www.german-agenda.de findet, was ihr sucht und euch ja eventuell dazu überwinden könnt ein Teil der Community zu werden 

Gruß.

PS: Sollte ich gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstoßen haben bitte per PN melden, weder in den Forenregeln noch in der Netiquette habe ich allerdings etwas in dieser Richtung gefunden, danke!


----------



## Syane (1. Februar 2010)

www.german-agenda.de  der  seite fehlen einpaar bilder ^^


----------



## Biebre (1. Februar 2010)

Vollkommen richtig. Das liegt daran, dass ich im bereich Coding und Grafikdesign nicht sonderlich bewandert bin um die Grafiken zu erstellen und einzubauen. Aber wie bereits geschrieben, wer helfen will ist herzlichst dazu eingeladen! Ich freu mich über jede/n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (1. Februar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> www.german-agenda.de der seite fehlen einpaar bilder ^^





Stimmt....die Seite wirkt doch ziemlich trostlos :-(


----------



## Ogil (1. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es seltsam, dass von diesen GA-Fansites, die letztes Jahr den Wettbewerb gewonnen haben, nur noch 1 von 5 gibt. Beim Rest bekommt man nur offline-Meldungen. Ob es daran liegt, dass GA nicht das Spiel geworden ist das sie sich erhofft hatten? Biebres Page ist nicht schlecht - aber braucht halt noch viel Arbeit: Inhalte, Grafiken, blablubb.

Ich kann hoffentlich heute Abend anfangen GA zu spielen. Nachdem mein Steam-Download gestern Abend fertig war, musste ich feststellen, dass eine halbe Stunde vorher die Server offline gegangen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich hoffe hinsichtlich des Bezahlsystems tut sich noch was - bisher waren meine Erfahrungen mit Bezahl-Anteilen sonst kostenlos spielbarer Games nicht so gut. Hellgate hat das nicht ueberstanden, CitiesXL stellt den Planet-Mode ein. Irgendwie scheinen die Leute mit so einem Bezahl-Modell mehr Probleme zu haben als mit einem Itemshop.


----------



## Syane (1. Februar 2010)

Naja nen itemshop würde momentan nur begrenzt sinn machen ...ich sagte ja ...sie sollen das AvA so gestalten das sich TATSÄCHLICH 60 vs 60 leute gegenüberstehen ..dann zahl ich dafür auch gerne 10 Euro weil das wäre es mir wirklich wert :>Ansonsten macht mir GA aber so auch spaß hab direkt am ersten tag 4 klassen jeweils auf lvl 10 gespielt. und kann es garnicht abwarten heuteabend loszulegen und meine feinde zuzerlasern x)



Ach und Bibre das war von mir keinesfalls böse gemeint ... die Seite ist wie sie jetzt ist schon echt gut angenehm zu lesen ...aber Wenn der user halt nur "lesen"muss wirds schnell langweilig ..beispielsweise bei den Klassenbeschreibungen noch Bilder von den jeweiligen Klassen einfügen ...wenn du nicht das wissen hast nen bild einzufügen frag in unserer technick ecke oder besser noch in einem html forum. =)


----------



## Biebre (1. Februar 2010)

Hehe, nein, das dachte ich auch nicht - wenn es von mir so rüberkam dann ein sorry meinerseits, war gar nicht so gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Bildern etc. werde ich noch machen, das Knowhow sollte ich schon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, danke!

Gruß.


----------



## XLarge TeaM (2. Februar 2010)

Syane schrieb:


> Schon blöde wenn man sich beim eintippen seiner eigenen community site verhaspelt. Die richtige Adresse ist folgende ....
> 
> http://www.roamers-community.de/	Es wurde lediglich das "s" bei Roamer"S" vergessen in der addy :>
> 
> ...



Ah alles klar, danke schön.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

So - ich habe jetzt auch mal alle Klassen durch Tutorial gejagt und ein paar davon noch ein wenig weiter durchs PvE und PvP. 

Das PvE ist nicht furchtbar aber zumindest am Anfang wird es schnell langweilig und ein Durchrennen wird eigentlich nur verhindert, wenn man Leute dabei hat die 20 mal irgend so einen doofen Alarm ausloesen muessen. Aber scheinbar muss man ja ein wenig PvE machen um an Rohstoffe fuer Upgrades zu kommen. Zumindest, wenn man nicht all seine Credits im AH lassen will.

Das PvP hat meiner Meinung nach was von TF2 - was sicher auch daran liegt, dass manche Klassen Aehnlichkeiten haben: Der Assault mit schwerer Kanone gleicht dem Heavy, der Medic gleicht dem Medic und der Robotic hat was vom Engineer. Ich hab groessten Teils Robotic gespielt - und es macht auf jeden Fall Spass seine Schilde zu setzen, wichtige Positionen per Geschuetz zu verteidigen und per Heil-Stationen zu buffen. Die anderen Klassen muss ich im PvP noch austesten - allerdings bekommt man den Eindruck, dass es sehr viele Recon-Spieler gibt.


----------



## Syane (2. Februar 2010)

Das mitm reecon kommt dir nur so vor x)  Denke es ist zimlich balanced.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2010)

Ja Du hast vermutlich recht - hatte dann noch ein wenig gespielt und dann hatte ich zum Teil ne Menge Robotics. Habe dann auch noch meinen Medic weiter gespielt - und muss sagen, dass das richtig Spass macht. In einem PvP-Gefecht war ich der einzige Heiler - und das Team mit Heal hat gewonnen. Lustig, wie dann wirklich die Leute "ihren" Heiler beschuetzt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (2. Februar 2010)

Kann mir in einem Shooter schwer ein 60vs60 o.ä. vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube das wär mir irgendwie zu zergig oder verteilt sich das dann wenigstens ein bisschen dass man mehrere Objectives hat? Wobei dann ja sicher eh auf eins gezergt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telema (3. Februar 2010)

Ein 60vs 60 funktionert einfach nicht gut. Ich mein das jetzt nicht technisch sondern vom Spielpass her. Hab das in Warhammer sehen können, da wird der einzelne nicht wirklich gefordert und es wiped nur hin und her ohne wirklich die ganzen 60 Leut zu kontrollieren. Hab zur WAR Zeit mal versucht 3 Warbands zu führen...stress pur. Von jeder Seite prasseln Infos auf dich ein was einen die entscheidung nicht immer leichter machen, dann rennt ne Gruppe einen einzelnen hinterher und verreckt dann, Heiler wollen Schaden machen etc...Ne...lieber ne eingespielte 10er Gruppe das ist Herrausforderung genug. Komischer Weisse sind die meisten Leute schnell von GA begeistert wenn man erfolgreich gegen gute Gruppen gedefft oder eingenommen hat. Es erfordert aber eine gewisse Einspielzeit


----------



## Doomsta (3. Februar 2010)

Hab mir das Spiel auch zugelegt und bin angenehm überrascht...die Grafik ist einfach nur der Hammer und grade jetzt am Anfang macht das Spiel total viel Spaß.
Wies mit Langzeitmotivation aussieht wird sich dann die nächsten wochen zeigen, momentan bin ich jedenfalls total abhängig^^.


----------



## Telema (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn du AvA machen willst, such dir ne gute Agency. Es braucht echt seine Zeit sich einzuspielen, und du wirst viel aufs maul bekommen


----------



## Serran (5. Februar 2010)

Hi , 
ich hätte auch Interesse zu einer deutschen Agency zu gehen , bin medic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo könnte ich mich denn bei Roeamers bewerben ?


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube einfach ingame nen Roamer anreden und dann laden sie dich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerras (5. Februar 2010)

Könnte mal jemand einige Screenshots vom Spiel reinstellen? Bei mir sieht das Spiel nämlich überhaupt nicht "fantastisch" aus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telema (6. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel ist auch nicht unbedingt eine Augenweide. Der Char hat ganze nette Animationen, aber sonst wirkt es doch recht karg.

Heute war Groß-Kampf-Tag unserer Allianz(Roamers, Sturmfront,Druckwelle, ghostz und rushn(rus. Agency)). Haben heute mit 10 Strikeforces a 10 Mann alles gegeben und viel erreicht. Da nun endlich wir alle auf einen Voice-Server vereingt sind konnten wir nun solche Grossprojekte endlich durchführen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Durch den Gebiets gewinn können wir nun bald mit Fahrzeugen im AvA kämpfen. Auch gibts diverese Hilfsmittel die Heilung oder Schaden buffen.


----------



## Teal (7. Februar 2010)

Bin seit heute auch in der KRAUT-Ally zu finden (Gilde Sturmfront - Name wie hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Mein Mainchar ist Medic.


----------



## Dominau (10. Februar 2010)

TEAL SPIELT GA!!! OMG!!!

und auch noch in der selben Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil ist das..


<--- Horror. 

Edit: geil grad gesehn dass du auch noch in der selben agency bist..

KRAUT AN DIE MACHT!


----------



## Sin (10. Februar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> TEAL SPIELT GA!!! OMG!!!
> 
> und auch noch in der selben Ally
> 
> ...



Mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (11. Februar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> TEAL SPIELT GA!!! OMG!!!
> 
> und auch noch in der selben Ally
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Horror habe ich wörtlich genommen, als ich den Beitrag gelesen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon, mich mal wieder im AvA zu kloppen, musste aber erst mal etwas XP aufholen durch PvE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

das hört sich echt geil an will auch spielen


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2010)

versuch grad ein paar freunde dazu zu zwingen GA zu spielen ..


----------



## Telema (12. Februar 2010)

Post von HiRez:


*A SPECIAL POST-LAUNCH THANK YOU!*
 Greetings to everyone who joined us in launching Global Agenda over the past couple weeks, and many thanks to the thousands of people that helped us alpha and beta test the game ahead of launch.

 Because of your involvement and positive word of mouth, we've had a great launch, and seen much stronger than expected initial Global Agenda sales.

 In fact, last week we were the #2 best selling game on Steam and the only game in the Steam Weekly Top Ten based on original/non-sequel IP. Thanks for supporting independent game development and battling sequel-itis! Thanks also for your patience with initial server tuning and Conquest adjustments.

 MARCHING FORWARD

 We view the release of Global Agenda as the start of the journey and we are already working hard to continue delivering improvements, new features, and new content based on your feedback.

 To prove it to you, we are going to extend the free-play period for Global Agenda Conquest while continuing to deliver features and content enhancements.

 We feel this is the best way to prove to you the value of a Global Agenda Conquest subscription, while also ensuring that as many people as possible are exposed to our unique and innovative Conquest gameplay.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*All players will continue to be able to play the Conquest features for the rest of February and March without a monthly subscription fee.*

 In the very near future, here are some additional enhancements and improvements you can expect:

*BY THE END OF FEBRUARY -*

 We will deliver a set of enhancements ASAP based on fairly unanimous community input. We currently plan to have the following items in production by the end of February:


*Friend List/Ignore List* - Steam has a Friends List, and we offer Agency Management as an alternate way to find your friends, but an in-game Friends List (and Ignore List) was a high requested feature that is being added.
*Player Choice on PvP Queues* - For initial release we consolidated gametypes within a single PvP queue. With no guarantee around number of players we would have, our top priority was to ensure the players got into matches quickly and to make sure our matchmaking system had a sufficiently large population to balance out sides. That said, we've heard how much players want to specify, or eliminate, certain match types. And we do have the population to support this request. So, we will be implementing player selections per PvP gametype so you can exclude or include each type as you wish.
*Repair Kits* - Non-visual Upgrades (of the Armor or Weapon variety) do increase stats for your character. And by the time you collect 16 of them they make a big difference. They also take time to craft and/or buy and, after all that time invested, having them wear away without any recourse was frustrating. Repair Kits are a new item type that will be available in-game and restore your Upgrades to full durability.
*Additional AvA zones and AvA Reporting* - We are introducing new AvA zones to support play during hours more convenient for those in other locales. We are adding:

*Zone 6 - Oceania/Australia* - 19:00 to 21:30 in Sydney, 16:00 to 18:30p in Singapore (3a to 5:30a US Eastern, Midnight to 2:30 US Pacific) [NOTE: Initially, will run on servers hosted in the US but be geared toward an Oceanic audience, or for night owls on the US West Coast].
*Zone 8 - Europe* - 14:00 to 16:30 GMT (9a to 11:30a Eastern)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 We are also adding a few new Conquest screens to give Agencies reporting of historical combat events. And, we will continue to publish our game stats externally via web APIs so community sites can access the data and develop custom reports. And deliver a variety of bug fixes and other improvements.

*BEYOND FEBRUARY -*

 Generally speaking, we intend to earn your subscription. Our entire Studio is focused on continued feature and content development for Conquest gameplay, including:


*More PvP Content* - New maps around a 4v4 arena gamestyle as well as a 10v10 pre-made queue.
*More PvE Content* - We've been pleased by the positive reception to our 'dungeon-crawl' style Infiltration PvE missions. That said, we want to offer additional variety both in setting and mission type. Imagine being able to step outside of the doors of Dome City and assist Bancroft by doing missions within a large open area, with additional loot available in that location. We are working toward delivering this content.
*More AvA Content* - New facility types and new game-styles for Conquest. Specifically we are developing a new 'No Facility' map based on Control style, a new Defensive Facility that grants protection to adjacent territories, and Resource Raid Missions based on Payload style. We also recognize that some of the game-board rules need to be looked at; we will continue to monitor those to ensure that AvA maintains the right balance between accessibility and significance.
*Improved Crafting, Loot and Prestige Items*
 We thank you for support and look forward to building the Global Agenda world together.


----------



## Sin (12. Februar 2010)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob man irgendwie sein Geld wiederbekommen kann? Habs per Paypal gekauft und komme irgendwie auf keinen gemeinsamen nenner mit dem Spiel. Was passiert z.B. wenn ich von paypal einfach das Geld zurückbuchen lasse? Wird lediglich der Steam Account gesperrt?


----------



## Tagres (12. Februar 2010)

Wenn du Glück hast, dann passiert nur das. Was du vorhast ist im Endeffekt eine Art von Betrug. Ich würde stark davon abraten!

 Verkauf den Account doch bei ebay.


----------



## Teal (13. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung ob man irgendwie sein Geld wiederbekommen kann? Habs per Paypal gekauft und komme irgendwie auf keinen gemeinsamen nenner mit dem Spiel. Was passiert z.B. wenn ich von paypal einfach das Geld zurückbuchen lasse? Wird lediglich der Steam Account gesperrt?


Gar nicht mehr... Und ja, gesperrt wird er dauerhaft - inkl. aller Games. Lohnt also nicht.


----------



## Dominau (13. Februar 2010)

was ist mit sturmfront? gibts die nicht mehr?


----------



## Sin (13. Februar 2010)

Also gestern abend war noch ein Member von Sturmfront on ^^


----------



## Telema (14. Februar 2010)

Sturmfront hat sich aufgelöst. Der Leader konnte anscheinend mit der fetten Niederlage von letzter Woche nicht umgehen und hat seitdem das Spiel kaum mehr angerührt. Die ganze Woche war keiner da der das Heft in die Hand nehmen wollte. Unser Allianz Leader und ich haben dann auf den Rest der Offis eingwirkt, das da mal was passiert. Da anscheinend die Probleme so massiv waren, haben sich die restlichen Leader dazu entschlossen aufzuhören und sich in der Allianz zu verteilen. Hätte insgesamt besser laufen können, da aber Sturmfront jedwede Infrastruktur fehlt wurden viele Member vor dem Kopf gestossen. Inzwischen sind viele bei uns roamers untergekommen. Auch haben wir heute Verstärkung von BEO und AoV bekommen. Langsam werden wir als Gegner auch ernst genommen, da unsere Stammmanschaften immer erfolgreicher werden. Auch bekommen wir anfragen von anderen Allianzen, wegen Nicht-Angriffspakt oder der gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (14. Februar 2010)

Hmpf... Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Spiel - und schon passiert so etwas... Naja... Whatever. Ich hoffe Ihr Roamers könnt mich gebrauchen...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telema (14. Februar 2010)

Klar...Leute die aktiv sind und imVoice sind immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Teal (14. Februar 2010)

Klingt gut und ist beides kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte da noch meine 5-6 (falls Sin noch Lust aufs Spiel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Gildenkollegen von FrontLINE an der Hand. Waren bisher auch alle bei der Sturmfront... Ich kläre das mal ab, wie es bei den Jungs aussieht, nun da es diese Agency nicht mehr gibt.

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Telema (14. Februar 2010)

Neulich gab es einige interessante News zum Thema Updates und Content in den nächsten Monaten.

 Dazu nach einiger Zeit wieder eine News die alles wichtige zusammenfasst:


Conquest bleibt unbezahlt testbar bis März
 *Bis Ende Februar:*


Friend List/Ignore Listen
Auswahl der verschiedenen PvP-Queues
Reparation der Upgrades
Zwei neue AvA-Zeitzonen
Zone 6 - Oceania/Australia - 19:00 to 21:30 in Sydney, 16:00 to 18:30p in Singapore (3a to 5:30a US Eastern, Midnight to 2:30 US Pacific)
Zone 8 - Europe - 14:00 to 16:30 GMT (9a to 11:30a Eastern)

 *Ab März:*


Neue PvP Maps
Möglichkeit zu 10. in PvP Warteschlangen zu joinen
Neue PvE Maps
Entwicklung eines begehbaren Außenareals mit neuen Quests außerhalb Dome City
Neue Fabriken für AvA
Neue Spieltypen (Modes) für AvA
Neue Map für den Hextyp "Unbebaut" (ähnlich dem PvP-Modus Control)
Defensive Hextypen (Fabriken) die einen Verteidigungsbonus gewähren
Ressource-Raids nach Art der Payloadmap

Verbesserten Loot, optimierteres Crafting und neue Prestige-Items

*Des weiteren wurden die vergangenen Umfragen ausgewertet und man ist dabei zu folgendem Ergebnis bezüglich AvA gekommen:*

_1. Make it easier for smaller agencies to compete
2. Give better rewards for playing in AvA
3. Add additional get modes in AvA
4. Add additional maps and content
5. Add more to do while your strike team waits for an AvA mission
6. Make it easier for solo players to engage in AvA
7. Provide more flexibility on when your agency can attack/defend territories
8. Add additional zones for Europe and Oceania
9. Better tutorials and info_

*Außerdem wurden Details bezüglich MMO und AvA bekanntgegeben...*






Neue Mission - Ressourcen Raids
Es wird möglich seine eine Strikeforce zusammenzustellen im ein Hex anzugreifen um die Ressourcen zu stehlen, die dieses produziert. Payload wird der wahrscheinliche Modus mit 2-3 neuen Maps. Dies wird es erschweren eine große Anzahl an Hexes dauerhaft zu halten ohne sich um die Verteidigung zu kümmern, und hat für Attacker wie Deffender ein besseres "Risiko zu Belohnungs"-Verhältnis und ermöglich so mehr Spielern die Teilnahme an AvA.

Neuer Hextyp: Defensive Fabrik
Keine Produktion von Materialien o.A., aber Schutz für angrenzende Territorien (nicht gegen Ressource-Raids), Primäres Ziel bei Angriffen, "Domination Map Typ" mit mehreren Capture-Points.

Neuer Hextyp: Upgradefabrik
Ermöglicht Erschaffung von Materialien für Upgrades - insbesondere für kleine Agencys ein Vorteil.

Erhöhung des Ressourcenausstoßes der AvA-Fabriken.
Einführung eines "Suche-Nach-Gruppe-Channels"
Möglichkeit das HQ für 2 Tage zu schließen, in denen es nicht möglich sein wird dieses anzugreifen.
Neue Queues für 4v4 und 10v10 Teams. Ausbau dieser Queues für Arena/Ladder Funktionalität mit entsprechenden Belohnungen.

*Änderungen ab Ende März:*


"open world" PvE-Inhalte um Dome City mit folgenden Inhalten:
Viele wiederholbare PvE Missionen die von NPC's vergeben werden
Gruppengröße variabel von Solo bis zu Zehnerteams
Verschiedene PvE-Spielmodi (z.B. einen Bereich gegen Gegnerwellen zu verteidigen)
Instanzierte Bereiche mit mehreren Gruppen bzw. Spielern auf einmal
Open PvP und "Sichere Zonen" in denen man nicht angegriffen werden kann
Betreten dieser Areale durch Queues möglich
*Loot und Crafting:*


Neue Craftingmöglichkeiten und neuer Loot wird für die Herstellung von raren und Epischen Waffen und Ausrüstungen ins Spiel implantiert werden


----------



## Biebre (16. Februar 2010)

Pffff da mach ich mir die Arbeit das zu übersetzen usw und dann gibst du nicht mal die Quelle an! german-agenda.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (16. Februar 2010)

Ihr macht mich echt neugierig auf das Game :-)
Auf Steam steht Englisch....also kein deutscher Client oder wie ??
Und wie seht ihr die Zukunft von dem Spiel. Also ich meine wenn jetzt schon Leute das Handtuch werfen ^^


----------



## Dominau (16. Februar 2010)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich echt neugierig auf das Game :-)
> Auf Steam steht Englisch....also kein deutscher Client oder wie ??
> Und wie seht ihr die Zukunft von dem Spiel. Also ich meine wenn jetzt schon Leute das Handtuch werfen ^^




1.ja englisch

2. Ich glaub das spiel wird sich gut halten. Es ist jetzt noch nichtmal 1 Monat vergangen, der erste Patch kommt bald und wenn sie es nicht vermasseln dann wird das auch was.
Server mäßig läuft es eig. auch ganz gut. Die AvA server laggen manchmal / schmieren ab aber wie gesagt: Patch Inc.
von der Balance ist auch alles sauber. Natürlich gibt es bugs wie zum beispiel unsichtbare händler.... aber jedes spiel hat Bugs.
Das einzige wo ich mir sorgen mache ist der Content. Das spiel ist auf PvP aufgebaut. Ich glaube nach einer zeit wird es einfach Langweilig. Man macht fast jeden Tag das selbe.
Selbst AvA ist da nichts anderes wie Pvp. Und selbst wenn sie etwas content nachschieben, es wird nicht großartig was anderes sein.


----------



## Nerdavia (16. Februar 2010)

Ist das Englisch schwer.....oder Allgemein gehalten.....ich hoffe du weisst was ich meine ^^


----------



## Telema (17. Februar 2010)

Bin auch kein English Guru und komm gut klar. Da es keine Quest braucht man kaum English.

Content kommt ein Patch anfang März und einer Ende März


----------



## Teal (17. Februar 2010)

Da es eben nur eine gemeinsame Welt gibt wie in EVE, wäre auch mit deutschem Client etwas Englisch sinnvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem kann man auch wenn man keine Lust (mehr) auf AvA hat, Global Agenda als "Free2Play" weiter spielen. Die Funktionen werden dann aber etwas beschränkt, PvE und PvP sind aber immer noch möglich - nur AvA. Also ähnlich wie bei jedem anderen Online-Shooter, nur dass Global Agenda eben besondere "Missions" im PvE-Content bietet, und nicht nur ein Spiel gegen Bots. Hier ist auch schon ein Content-Patch am Horizont, der diesen Bereich des MMOTPS etwas aufmöbel will.

Ich glaube allerdings, dass sich HighRez mit dem Open-PvP selbst ins Bein schießt. Da in GA ziemlich alles instanziert ist, läuft es auch rund. Das wird bei OPvP anders aussehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telema (17. Februar 2010)

naja...ma guckn wie das funzt...

ich lass mich da überraschen. Für mich lohnt sich allein AvA schon ein Abo abzuschliessen


----------



## Shinar (17. Februar 2010)

Das "kostenlos bis Ende März" ist nur gemeint, wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat oder?


----------



## Teal (17. Februar 2010)

Äh wie? Man muss es so oder so gekauft haben... Das kostenlos bezieht sich auf den AvA-Modus. Der Rest ist dauerhaft als eine Art "Free2Play" spielbar - wie jeder andere Shooter auch.


----------



## Doomsta (17. Februar 2010)

was ist eig. mit denjenigen die aktuell bezahlt haben für AvA? kriegen die ihr geld wieder?

spiele nur den f2p part von GA abver als p2p spieler würd ich mich da sehr angekackt fühlen...


----------



## Teal (18. Februar 2010)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es _noch_ gar keine Möglichkeit, ein Abo abzuschließen... Und da AvA bis Ende März kostenlos bleibt, wird das System wohl auch erst in diesem Zeitraum umgestellt.


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2010)

ich werd auch kein abo abschliesen. Bin sowieso nicht der AvA Fan
ist zwar ganz nett, aber fast das selbe wie normales PvP.


----------



## Teal (24. Februar 2010)

Bei der German-Agenda gibt es übrigens einen netten Einsteiger-Guide, der ganz kurz anreißt, was man am Anfang in GA so macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spendroc (24. Februar 2010)

Und ich dachte noch, bevor ich diesen Thread erstellt habe, ob ich noch ins MMO-Forum gucke. Aber ich dachte das ist so eindeutig eher ein Action-Spiel, dass ich es habe sein lassen. Jaja, SuFu und so .. *hust* Diese Genre-Mixes machen es einen auch echt nicht leicht. ;P

Ich denke ich werde mit das Spiel mal gönnen. Zwar werde ich Anfang März auch mit Bad Company 2 einiges zu spielen haben, aber das Spielprinzip und Setting von GA reizt mich doch sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

ich hab gehört das man bei einem der kommenden patchs auch zwischen lvl 40 u. 50 neue waffen bekommt.
íst das jetzt was wahres dran? dann währ das ein grund für mich nach 30 noch weiter zu lvln.


----------



## Spendroc (25. Februar 2010)

Habe jetzt die Einführungsmissionen und ein paar Einsteiger-PvE-Gefechte hinter mir. Gefällt mir bisher gut. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten zu leveln, außer sich für entsprechende PvE-/PvP-Missionen anzumelden? Denn im Moment scheint sowohl in NA als auch Europa im Low Security PvE-Gebiet nicht soo viel los zu sein. Es geht zwar immer noch recht fix (ich warte nicht über 10 Minuten auf eine Gruppe), aber es interessiert mich trotzdem ob ich so lange zum Rumstehen verdammt bin oder auch was anderes zu tun habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//edit: Inzwischen habe ich auch das "normale" PvP gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telema (28. Februar 2010)

Hab zufällig gesehen das du bei Thelyn Ennor gefragt hast ob sie auch GA spielen. TE Allianz ist was anderes und hat nix mit Thelyn Ennor zu tun. Die einzigen Deutschen Agencys die mir bekannt sind heissen Roamers, Druckwelle, BEO, AoV, eGlory (evtl noch Headhunter) Einige Deutsche Spieler sind dann auch noch in EU Agency´s.


----------



## in-your-face (24. Mai 2010)

Diese Woche gibt es bei Steam 25% Rabatt auf Global Agenda: http://store.steampowered.com/app/17020/.


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2010)

So neuer patch ist draußen.. was haltet ihr davon?
ich find ihn ja sehr blöd. man muss mittlerweile um wirklich einen guten charakter zu bekommen bezahlen, anderst kommt man da
fast nicht ran.


----------



## rovdyr (6. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das Update auch echt schlecht.
1. waren die Menüs vorher aufgeräumter.
2. was du schon sagst, man wird nun förmlich gezwungen Geld in dem Spiel zu lassen.

Einziger Pluspunkt sind endlich mal neue Karten.


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

Jau, die neuen Karten gefallen mir auch.
Und ich muss auch sagen, es gefällt mir dass man sich nun Waffen + Fähigkeiten für Credits kaufen kann.
da kann man endlich was mit dem geld anfangen. wer etwas handel betreibt hat ja am ende dann locker +200k credtis.


----------



## BaddaBumm (8. Juni 2010)

Mir gefällt der Patch ganz gut.

Allerdings warte ich gespannt auf Phase 3 und das offene Gebiet (zumindest um bis zu Earthrise zu überbrücken).

Kann allerdings nicht ganz nachvollziehen, für was ihr Geld ausgeben müsst um einen anständigen Char zu bekommen?!


----------



## Teal (8. Juni 2010)

Muss mir den Patch die Woche mal genauer anschauen. Bisher leider keine Zeit dafür gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber mal sehr gespannt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Juni 2010)

Heute das Spiel mal wieder ausgepackt wegen des neuen Patches und gleich ne dicke Enttäuschung...EU server funktionieren nicht mehr, es wird sich NULL darum gekümmert obwohl im offiziellen forum schon dutzende Threads dazu offen sind. Nunja und auf US servern mit 200+ Ping spielen macht einfach keinen Spaß und ich werd für GA nicht nach Amerika ziehen^^.
Schade um das Spiel, hatte echt viel Potential aber wohl nur für Ammies.


----------



## Teal (22. Juni 2010)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Heute das Spiel mal wieder ausgepackt wegen des neuen Patches und gleich ne dicke Enttäuschung...EU server funktionieren nicht mehr, es wird sich NULL darum gekümmert obwohl im offiziellen forum schon dutzende Threads dazu offen sind. Nunja und auf US servern mit 200+ Ping spielen macht einfach keinen Spaß und ich werd für GA nicht nach Amerika ziehen^^.
> Schade um das Spiel, hatte echt viel Potential aber wohl nur für Ammies.


Naja nicht ganz richtig. Ich zitiere mal das offizielle Forum:



			
				HiRezErez schrieb:
			
		

> The EU server issue is due to player population and that many EU players go to the NA server.
> 
> We can't directly do anything about that since locking players out of specific servers will most likely be severely hated.
> 
> In about 2 months we will start to have a much higher marketing effort in the EU including going to gamescon, having retail distribution, and having multiple language support.



Quelle

Somit sind die meisten Leute in der EU wohl einfach nur zu doof, die Standardeinstellung von Nordamerika auf Europe zu wechseln. Die Domes sind übrigens schon seit Start alle in den USA. Das war besonders beim AvA ziemlich nervig, da man doch etwas länger brauchte, um ins Schlachtfeld zu kommen.

Ich spiele GA seit Patch 1.3 auch wieder etwas aktiver als zuvor und es läuft recht gut. Habe auf einem US-Server übrigens auch "nur" einen Ping von ~150. Das ist zwar deutlich mehr als bei den EU-Servern (da war es ~50), aber bei so einem Spiel geht es noch halbwegs.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (22. Juni 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz richtig. Ich zitiere mal das offizielle Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhem einfache Lösung: loggt man von Eu aus ein standart einstellung EU server? das zu coden ist doch nicht wirklich ein Aufwand....und ich Spiele Recon, als Recon mit 200ms geht es "nicht halbwegs", und wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe will ich das es komplett funktioniert und nicht nur halbwegs. Ich bin stark frustriert und mit 200MS+ werde ich GA sicherlich nicht spielen.


----------



## Teal (22. Juni 2010)

Recon? Selber schuld wenn man so was spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *G* Ne aber mal Scherz bei Seite. Toll finde ich es auch nicht, aber das Problem ist in erster Linie Haus gemacht. Die Leute scheinen einfach nicht zu peilen, dass man oben einstellen kann, für welches Gebiet man sich anmeldet. Getreu dem Motto: Im WoW-Dungeonfinder gibt es so eine Option schließlich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optimal wäre es wohl, wenn die Jungs von HiRez es so handhaben würden: Man *muss* einen Prioritätenserver angeben (dickes Popup auf dem Bildschirm), kann dies jedoch jeder Zeit ändern. Die Standardeinstellung wäre dann, dass er erst versucht, bei dem 1. Server eine Gruppe zusammenzustellen für PvP/PvE. Sind zu wenig Spieler in der Queue (müsste man ja auch einfach abfragen können... von mir aus auch, wie viele allgemein aus der EU online sind...) wechselt er zu NA. Optimal ist das zwar auch nicht, aber wäre immerhin ein Anfang. Zumal ich glaube, dass GA in Europa noch weitgehendst unbekannt ist - gibt ja zudem noch keine Retail-Version im Laden. Viele denken ja mittlerweile immer noch, dass Steam Hexenwerk sei...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (25. Juni 2010)

*Global Agenda going subscription free*



> "Hi-Rez Studios announced today that *Global Agenda is now 100% subscription free*. Purchasers of Global Agenda can enjoy the game's full current content, including all current Player-vs-Player combat, Player-vs-Environment solo and co-op content, and Agency-vs- Agency seasons, *without a monthly subscription payment now or in the future*. Future content updates will be delivered via optional paid expansions."



Quelle

Hammergeil! Wer es sich beim aktuell reduzierten Preis von knapp 20 EUR nicht holt, ist selber schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (25. Juni 2010)

Mal eine Frage, als ich Global Agenda in der Trial gespielt habe, gab es von von Lvl 1-7 nur eine Mission. Ist das immer noch so?


----------



## Teal (25. Juni 2010)

Habs eben in den News beantwortet, aber ich mache dann eben Copy & Paste:

Es gibt nicht "eine Instanz" - die Instanzen werden jedes Mal neu zusammengesetzt. Dabei gibt es natürlich aber gewisse Vorgaben. Low-Security z. B. ist immer in einem Minen-Komplex. Ob da nun aber ein Scanner als Falle vorkommt und wie genau die Verteilung der Mobs ist, das ist zufällig. Das Template bleibt also gleich, es ändert sich jedoch sowohl die Map stellenweise, als auch die Mob-Spawns. In den höheren Sicherheitsstufen kann man dann auch mehr als ein Template.

Besonders in den höheren (Random-)Instanzen wird halt der Anspruch dadurch deutlich höher, da die Zusammensetzung extrem übel sein kann. Ich sag nur: 2 Techs, eine Robo-Spinne und ein Alchemist. Der Alchy und die Techs heilen und buffen während die doofe Spinne immer mal wieder Leute zu sich und den kleinen Adds zieht.

Dann gibt es nun auch die Arena, Solo-Instanzen und den AvA-Modus komplett umsonst. Hoffe der Patch, der für ~3 Wochen angekündigt wird, ist ebenfalls kostenlos. Der soll dann ja noch Outdoor-Inhalte hinzufügen.


----------



## Shinar (26. Juni 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Habs eben in den News beantwortet, aber ich mache dann eben Copy & Paste:
> 
> Es gibt nicht "eine Instanz" - die Instanzen werden jedes Mal neu zusammengesetzt. Dabei gibt es natürlich aber gewisse Vorgaben. Low-Security z. B. ist immer in einem Minen-Komplex. Ob da nun aber ein Scanner als Falle vorkommt und wie genau die Verteilung der Mobs ist, das ist zufällig. Das Template bleibt also gleich, es ändert sich jedoch sowohl die Map stellenweise, als auch die Mob-Spawns. In den höheren Sicherheitsstufen kann man dann auch mehr als ein Template.
> 
> ...



Gibts denn irgendwo eine Übersicht, wie viele Missionen es in GA gibt? Habe nicht Lust, die gleiche immer und immer und immer wieder zu machen (auch wenn sie sich ein wenig änern jedesmal) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## BaddaBumm (26. Juni 2010)

@ Teal:

Alles bleibt umsonst. Auch die 3 folgenden Sandstorm-Erweiterungen.

Nach Sandstorm sollen jährlich 1-2 kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen kommen, die man allerdings NICHT kaufen muss - sollte man den neuen Content nicht spielen wollen.

Das relativ grosse offene PvP-Gebiet soll erst mit Schritt 3 kommen, nicht mit 2. So stehts zumindest in den Ankündigungen.


@ Shinar:

Nein, ich glaube nicht dass es eine Liste von den paar PvE-Inis gibt. 

Grund: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand außer zum farmen PvE als Focus in GA legt und dazu "Guides" schreibt.


@ Ping:

Hab zwischen 80er-100er Ping auf den Amiserver und kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Teal (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, das mit den Phasen haben die Devs auch schon auf der E3 gesagt. Wer einen kurzen Einblick haben will, anbei ein Video mit Interview:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SWp39E8fBQ[/youtube]

Mein Ping ist bei den Ami-Servern ~150+. Bei den EU ~50. Das macht schon was aus... Besonders eben im PvP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

